# Sun Direct launches DTH services in Delhi/NCR



## ThinkFree (Oct 22, 2008)

New Delhi: Sun Direct Pvt Ltd, the country's leading direct-to-home (DTH) service provider, Wednesday launched its services in Delhi and the national capital region (NCR) as part of its pan India launch.

The company with 1.5 million subscribers targets to reach 3-million subscriber base by the end of this year.

"We are not making much noise about the launch, but will reach our target audience," Sun Direct chief operating officer Tony D'Silva told IANS.

He said the launch would be completed across India by the end of next month.

Asked about the competition from the already existing DTH players in the market, D'Silva said: "Sun is offering services which are not only economical but are better packaged, and is offering the most viewed channels to its customers."

The company will sell its product through 25 distributors in New Delhi and the NCR.

Sun Direct offers a basic package of over 130 channels for a reasonable introductory price of Rs.999 (10 months subscription) along with free dish and set-top-box and Rs.1,000 towards installation charges. (IANS) 

*samachaar.in/Delhi/Sun_Direct_launches_DTH_services_in_Delhi_63320/


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 23, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Sun Direct offers a basic package of over 130 channels for a reasonable introductory price of Rs.999 (10 months subscription) along with free dish and set-top-box and Rs.1,000 towards installation charges. (IANS)


This sounds very goof.
Any link of sun Direct website.. or phone number.


----------



## utsav (Oct 23, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> This sounds very goof.



goof or good??


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 23, 2008)

Website  : *www.sundirect.in/
An ad was also there in today's HT>


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 23, 2008)

Out of 130 sites, only 25-30 can be watched. Its useless package.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 23, 2008)

^^But you get them for just Rs. 99.


----------

